# Too early to guess breed?



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

This white chick was my free rare chick from McMurray. Likes to stand tall and the comb is growing faster than the other girls I have in the brooder. There seems to be a slight darker color around the neck and shoulders - barely noticeable. Only 3 weeks old, so I don't know if I have to wait longer to figure it out?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Still too early, maybe another week or so. If the waddle starts getting bigger and turning bright red that usually means a rooster


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not to early. Can you get a front view pic? What does the comb shape look to be? What color are the legs. When taking pics take the chick out of the brooder so we can see true colors. If you can post a better pic I'm pretty sure I can tell you what It is.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I think mystery chicks are more often than not roosters... just a convenient way to get rid of extras. That being said who knows, you might be surprised. I'm terrible at telling at this age but some others here might be better at that.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Here are some new pics, including front, side and top views. I don't see a waddle yet, but the tail is coming in differently than the hens, so I'm wondering if she is a he! The top shows how the coloring is a bit grayer on the head and between the wings.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I think it's a roo... Not sure on breed... 
Hmmm


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Andalusian. it may or may not be a rooster. Ansalusian hens have pretty decent sized combs as well.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Andalusian? I see they do well in hot climates. I live in Wyoming! Thanks for the guesses - time will tell!


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's a new pic of the mystery chick. Is getting that grayish dusky color all over now. And this is the only one with such a developed comb. Still think Andalusian? Hen or Roo?


----------

